# "You do not have permission to view the contents of this folder..."



## calpolyarc (Sep 29, 2004)

Computer A and computer B are networked through a router.  A is running Win XP Pro, B is running Win XP Home.  Both A & B have sharing enabled for their 'shared docs' folder.  Computer A can see B's files, but B CANNOT see A's files?!  The following message appears when A's shared docs folder is clicked in B's network places:

"SharedDocs is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use tis network resource.  Contact the administrator of this server....."
"Access is denied."

I've been told that XP Pro and XP Home do have the ability to be networked.  I've also added comp. A's IP address to B's 'allow' list in its firewall.  I'm out of ideas?!?     Thanks!


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 29, 2004)

Alright....On the computer with no access abilities
*Open "Add a network place" and look for the shared folder
*Add it

Or else
The computer with the access abilities
*Copy it's shared file and paste it in the other computers shared folder

This exact problem happened to me aswell


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 29, 2004)

i went through the very long process of "gaining rights" not sure exactly how to do it step by step...but you have to go into the file and find the rights and copy them to your computer or something...let me find it...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308421&sd=tech
dunno if that helps...i can't find the exact article.


----------



## calpolyarc (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will see what I can do tonight after work and let you know how it goes!


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Copy it's shared file and paste it in the other computers shared folder



I was meant to say create a shortcut and paste it on his shared documents


----------

